
Place to stay in exchange for a small equity in the Company? - kevalshah90
San Francisco, CA
======
jahn716
Hey, I don't live in SF but figured I'd chime in since you're offering equity
in exchange for resources.

If you really want to offer someone real equity backed by documentation, I've
been working on a tool that allows you to do just that:
[https://quid.li](https://quid.li). So next time you want to offer equity, it
can be more than just a verbal agreement and you can do it directly from your
web browser!

In any case, all the best finding a place.

